# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 Printing Issues



## isskyle (Aug 29, 2012)

Have one user with Outlook 2010 that has some nice printing issues. One some emails it will print it across 4 seperate pages when it should only be 1. There is multiple users using this printer and no one else has issues with this. They can print the exact same email with no issues. The user can send it to another printer and it will still be all messed up. I can copy the text and paste it into word and it'll print just fine that way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 Printing Issues*

Print dialog box>Page Setup. Everything has to be filled in The View doesn't show how the printing will actually come out.


----------



## isskyle (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Outlook 2010 Printing Issues*

The printer is a HP LaserJet P2035n. When i go to page setup it won't let you change any settings, everything is grayed out.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 Printing Issues*

Do you mean the users Print options are grayed out or the main printer's?


----------



## isskyle (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Outlook 2010 Printing Issues*

Got this taken care of now. Within Outlook it wouldn't let me access page setup. All i did was click on the printer properties then it was say you have to change the settings in page setup then it would open it. The user had all sorts of crazy page settings in there. I changed them to be letter and portrait and all seems to be printing fine now. Thanks for the help.


----------

